# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  PETCO's $1 gal Sale

## Tim

*Petco's $1  gal Sale*
Starts  6-27/7-17-10
10 gal - $10
20 gal high - $20
20 gal long - $20
29 gal - $29
40 gal - $40
55 gal - $55
This is a great deal so get them when you can!!!

----------


## Kurt

What, no 30-gallon?  :EEK!:

----------


## Skulldroog

Oh wow. Now that's a deal. 

I might just have to stop on in and pick up a couple of new tanks.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Check with your local store as not all stores participate. Here in Omaha and Bellevue Nebraska they are not doing the sale on those dates, however across the river in Iowa, one store in Council Bluffs is doing it.

----------


## bshmerlie

I asked an employee at petco yesterday and he said it starts on Monday. The tanks for sale are already set on display in the main aisle. This is in so cal.

----------


## Amphibians

Anyone know to find out if the local shops are participating?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

> Anyone know to find out if the local shops are participating?


Yes, call the store.

----------


## Chaya

mine in marietta, Georgia says they dont know about it yet but they normally sell out of the tanks the first day and his store normaly does it but they havnt heard yet... i guess i will go sunday the SECOND they open and if not then i will go monday too to make sure... must scrounge up some money.... darn the boyfriend is gonna kill me... will have no living room left!

----------


## 1beataway

> mine in marietta, Georgia says they dont know about it yet but they normally sell out of the tanks the first day and his store normaly does it but they havnt heard yet... i guess i will go sunday the SECOND they open and if not then i will go monday too to make sure... must scrounge up some money.... darn the boyfriend is gonna kill me... will have no living room left!


Furniture is overrated.

----------


## Chaya

> Furniture is overrated.


yeah i know... we are already gonna have to lose either the loveseat or futon and buy some tables... 2 of my tanks are currently sitting on the floor lol...55 gallon and the 200 ...argh.. and now i want more!!!!! lol

----------


## bshmerlie

Frog tanks aren't furniture?

----------


## Chaya

not according to him... they need to be on tables to be furniture, is his argument lol

----------


## John Clare

Just got a 40 breeder from my local petco.  Very good deal.  This will be the new home of my _Phyllobates terribilis_ (as seen in frog tv).  To anyone on metric, a 40 breeder is 90cm long x 45cm wide x 40 cm tall. (36 x 18 x 16 inches).

----------


## Chaya

got a 40 breeder which i am going to convert to tall, a 20 tall and a 29 gallon... thinking the 29 will be home to a pair of whites that i was eyeballing  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

Sheesh. I'm so jealous of all you guys. :P

----------


## froghobbiest

I cant wait till pay day ima get a 40 breeder as well for my Fire Bellies. I might get 2 of them  :Big Grin:  to excited the 6th need to hurry and get here.

----------


## Chaya

make sure you call before you go... sometimes they sell out and you have to wait til the next order arrives... mine sold out of the 40 gallon this morning in 10 mins...they only had 3!

----------


## froghobbiest

Woow. I told the women in that area to hold one for me but I will call before I go. Who knows I might get a bigger one  :Big Grin:  I just gotta do some renovations to my room to make space lol

----------


## Tim

This is a really great deal.  I got myself 20 of there 10 gallons today.  I got some terrestrial vivarium tops form Jungle Box to go on top of them.  My darts are going to love love it.  So if you like to save money and need some tanks get them when you can.  :Frog Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

I was headed down to Petco when I realized I like to eat and the car needs gas. So those took priority and I headed to the supermarket instead. I will have to wait until the third to get myself a 40.

----------


## 1beataway

> I was headed down to Petco when I realized I like to eat and the car needs gas. So those took priority and I headed to the supermarket instead. I will have to wait until the third to get myself a 40.


Frogs take priority.  :Smile:

----------


## froghobbiest

So who all got their aquariums? I got my 40 gal breeder this morning. Didnt realize how big it is so I havent started fixing it up yet but im loving it. My FBT are gonna be super happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I haven't  :Frown:

----------


## tyjare

Went to get a 20 gal high and all they had left was 10 gallons  :Frown:

----------


## froghobbiest

Dang try monday. I went in and they still had all sizes, I guess where im at its not that many hobbiest but i plan on gettin a 20 long tuesday and put it in storage just in case i need it  :Wink:

----------


## John Clare

Just pointing out to folks that Petsmart is selling Zoo Med terrariums with large discounts - not as good as Petco's sale but you can pick up a Zoo Med for a lot less than getting it shipped from the likes of thatpetplace and drsfostersmith.

----------


## Tropicok

Eating is overrated.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Amphibians

got a 20 high. Big plans! going to get some expanding foam and build a nice backroom, and eventually house two whites.

----------


## froghobbiest

Awesome..I gotta get some expanding foam as well...im debating on wheather or not to have a waterfall leading into a creek from the background or just a creek from the side...hmmm so many ideas

----------

